# Laser Therapy VS Acupuncture?



## GoldenMum

My Senior boy Clyde is being released today, and I am petrified to put him back on NSAIDs for his arthritis. My vet offers Laser Therapy, after the loading dose, the cost is about the same a the Rimadyl. Has anyone else done this for their pets?

Anyone out there used Laser Therapy, and Acupuncture? Which is better?


----------



## cgriffin

Good question. I would like to know that also.
My surgeon suggested these options for my Golden who has arthritis. There is a clinic offering cold laser treatment in town.


----------



## BayBeams

I don't know the benefit of laser over acupuncture. I did acupuncture with both my aging Golden and my Golden with cancer. Did it help? If only my dogs could speak I would know but I like to believe it gave me more time with Beau, who had bone cancer, because it offered pain relief. I do have to say that the acupuncture was used along with pain meds but we used gabapentin for pain management instead of NSAIDS.
I would be interested to know how laser helps your dog because my regular vet is suggesting that for my 11 year old Golden.


----------



## GabeBabe

Laser: My vet used laser on a 'hot spot' and it worked well. Not sure how it works for pain. 
Acupuncture: My past Golden Gus - received acupuncture and radio frequency for cancer treatment and mobility from TPLO. He didn't seem to mind either - was very calm with both during treatment. 
I tried the radio frequency on myself (bad knee) and didn't notice a difference. I also did acupuncture and after 10 treatments my knee was good (usually takes less than 10 I was told). The acupuncture can prick if a 'blockage' area is hit, but my dog never moved.
Also using a product on myself called Zymosine which works well after loading it for a month. It may work on canine as the ingredients are good (Boswellia, devils claw, msm, glucosamine sulfate, chondroitin suflate and boron). Obviously you would want to clear it with a vet. 
An omega 3 like coconut oil may help too.


----------



## Tayla's Mom

I can say without a doubt that acupuncture works if administered by a vet that knows what they are doing. We have gotten acupuncture for our dogs for over 12 years from our vet who specializes in TCM. We have used it for a variety of issues including pain management and it has worked very well. No info on laser.


----------



## GoldenCamper

If the laser therapy is available, go for it. Heard great things about it.

If you wish to try acupuncture for Clyde, search the the IVAS site for a certified practitioner near you. IVAS | International Veterinary Acupuncture Society

Acupuncture did a world of good for my boy Tucker. It will be my first avenue of choice if someday Fiona needs help.

Alternative therapy are a big win in my book. Seen it work with my own eyes in not only Tucker, but many other dogs. Dogs can't "talk" but their actions with these treatments speak volumes.

Best of luck to your Clydehopper


----------



## hotel4dogs

My vet offers both, and says that the laser therapy is better for soft tissue injuries and ailments (including hot spots) whereas the acupuncture is better for arthritis.


----------



## bzb

For what our experiences may be worth, acupuncture clearly gives our 11 year old relief from her stiffness/aches and pains and, as a bonus, also induce blissful calm -- much like the results for many of us 2-footers. Same was true for both of our first two (littermate ) Goldens. The laster light treatment for our Golden's same conditions did not produce appreciable results. Good luck finding what works for your furry one.


----------



## GoldenMum

Thanks for all the input, I spoke with several vets, and all seemed to think both were beneficial, and depended on the individual dog. Clyde is struggling pretty badly with his legs, I couldn't stand to watch him suffer. I start a two week course of 6 laser treatments yesterday. They told me with how bad his arthritis is, it will take at least three sessions to see if it is working. We go for our second one tomorrow, fingers crossed this will help. If it doesn't, I have an acpuncture vet fairly close, we'll see what my boy needs.


----------



## coppers-mom

I posted somewhere else (????) that Copper had both acupuncture and laser therapy so I don't know which one helped the most.

When he was on prednisone, the vet said acupuncture wouldn't work for some reason so he had just laser.

when we first went to the holistic vet she said (in a dismayed tone) "This dog has so MUCH pathology" and didn't seem to think he would do well. He walked better after the first visit. I hope clyde does too.


----------



## GoldenCamper

coppers-mom said:


> I posted somewhere else (????) that Copper had both acupuncture and laser therapy


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...2-good-results-acupuncture-laser-therapy.html


----------



## Dallas Gold

The three acupuncture vets we've used in the past 10 years also stated that acupuncture is not as effective if a dog is on steroids. In one case; however, one made an exception once and it seemed to help our boy after he suffered an acute limb injury. 3 dogs, 2 humans--all trying acupuncture and so far we have a 100% success rate. I hope Clyde responds favorably!


----------



## Misty/Julie

[email protected]
Hello,
How did things go for Clyde?
My golden also has arthritis and I'm considering laser treatment. My question is this...as goldens are prone to cancer to begin with. Laser Therapy speeds the metabolism in the cells and would also speed the metabolism of cancerous cells. Has anyone had laser treatment and then later cancer in the area of irradiation? My golden has no cancer now.
Thanks,
Misty/Julie


----------



## Misty/Julie

*Hello,
How did things go for Clyde?
My golden also has arthritis and I'm considering laser treatment. My question is this...as goldens are prone to cancer to begin with. Laser Therapy speeds the metabolism in the cells and would also speed the metabolism of cancerous cells. Has anyone had laser treatment and then later cancer in the area of irradiation? My golden has no cancer now.
Thanks,
Misty/Julie*


----------



## hotel4dogs

Hi Misty/Julie, welcome to the forum.
My acupunture vet addressed that issue when we discussed doing laser on my old girl. She said that there are mixed feelings in the vet world about it. It cannot cause cancer where there is none. However, if there is an existing cancer it is possible it could make it grow faster. 
That said, she said some people are experimenting with laser as pain relief therapy for bone tumors with good success.
We opted to do both laser and acupuncture. Saw no results from the laser when we did her front legs, but great results when we do her spine and hips.


----------



## Misty/Julie

Thank you for the feedback. I'm obviously afraid of this technique. 
She's on a load dose of adequon and I think it's helping already.
Has anyone else had success with this?


----------



## cgriffin

You have two threads going about the same issue, you might want to ask the moderators to combine both.


----------

